# First smoke ever - Baby Back Ribs!



## quin9335 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Just got a 18.5 WSM off craigslist for $150 and did my first smoke ever today. The ET-732 I ordered was defective right out of the box so I was trusting my dome thermometer. Someone on the r/smoking subreddit mentioned that the dome was probably hotter than my grill surface and that I should up the temp to around 250 degrees. I smoked them for a total of 4.5 hours with the last 1.5 hours @250 on my dome thermometer. I was EXTREMELY happy with how these came out. Next stop, pork butt for pullin'!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 10, 2017)

Started my mouth watering!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jun 10, 2017)

those look mighty fine to me. good job!!!!..........................t


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2017)

Your ribs look fantastic!

Point to you Sir!

Al


----------



## slipaway (Jun 10, 2017)

These look fantastic.

They say you never forget your first time - well, you should have some good memories from this one................

Good job.


----------



## bigbluecue (Jun 10, 2017)

Those look great.   I'm a rookie smoker with a wsm too.


----------



## lancep (Jun 10, 2017)

Excellent lookin ribs there, points!!


----------



## cornman (Jun 10, 2017)

Great start!  They look delicious!


----------



## b-one (Jun 10, 2017)

Great looking ribs!


----------



## cadman (Jun 10, 2017)

Those look like good ribs man


----------



## joe black (Jun 11, 2017)

Those are some awesome looking ribs, man.  Baby backs are my favorite cook.  I really like the color and finishes yours.

Keep up the good work,   Joe.    :points:


----------



## tim walch (Jun 15, 2017)

That made me hungry!!!


----------



## cksteele (Jun 15, 2017)

very nice job there  points


----------

